# I'm a wannabe amateurish composer



## Handel

For someone, it maybe despicable, but I like to compose (or put notes on the staff). I don't well the theory (learn it step by step). I usually validate my "works" to some people who know how it works so I can improve.

Composition is for me a hobby, nothing more.

Would you give your comments on my little work? It's not finished (the music ends abruptely). It's a very simple pattern. I always had difficulty to end my composition, mainly because I wanted to do too much. This time, I want to compose a easier work and end it correctly.

http://www.geocities.com/handelbaroque/PIANO12B.MID

Thanks!

Of course, it is crap-o-midi sound.


----------



## Frasier

My main comment is why did you stop where you did? It was just starting to get interesting -nice modulation to the dominant then the development......and you stopped....Ok, the development is more difficult and may take some work - but the basic material and how you started the development was fine. 

I had some trouble with the 1/8th? 1/16th? notes in the bass which sounded off a bit too harshly (just after 6 seconds on your midi) but apart from that (and allowing for the fact I'm not knowledgeable about classical styles) - fine! 



PS: Edit - don't worry about being "amateurish" - that just means you do it from love rather than money and the mortgage payments - doing it because you love doing it is what's important.


----------



## Handel

Frasier said:


> My main comment is why did you stop where you did? It was just starting to get interesting -nice modulation to the dominant then the development......and you stopped....Ok, the development is more difficult and may take some work - but the basic material and how you started the development was fine.


I stopped there because I didn't know what to do at that tiime.  
The development give me a lot of problem. At first, I din't knew how to start it. Seems I had a good idea (and a simple one). I was thinking to change tempo in the development.

Thanks for the comments. I appreciate.

What exacty do you mean by "nice modulation" (I mean where is it on the staff? Is it the downward pattern?)


----------



## Handel

Any other advices?


----------



## Latinlover

This is great! See? Not everything in life is modernism and atonality.

Too bad it isn't finished. You need to trust yourself more, Handel. You have first class composing potential.


----------



## Eric

it's very good, just finish it. the main theme is memorable, and i'm sure you could come up with the rest of the piece if you try


----------

